# HR 44 self install



## mdschiller (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm looking to order a HR44 and install it myself, but have a number of questions about wiring the system.

Here's my current DirecTV setup:








I assume based on the fact that there is a single coax cable from the dish to the splitter, that I have a SWM system and wouldn't need a SWM 8 to install the HR44, just the existing SWS 4 or a SWS 8. Is that correct?

Can the Signal To IRD connection of the DC power inserter be used to install an additional receiver?
So, I think I should wire up the system like:








Is this correct?

Will the DECA signal pass through the ODU power inserter to the HR44?

The H23s can interface with the HR44 for DVR functions and to watch/pause live TV, correct?

Do I need a band-stop filter between the splitter and the dish?

If so, will the DC fry the filter?

Should I move the ODU DC inserter between the dish and the SWS 4?

What's the difference between DECA and DECA2?

Will I be able to ping the HR44 and H23s from my LAN?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

In general I advise people against using the OUT TO IRD connection from the power inserter. It does work fine in general, although it has been suggested that you use at least a 6 foot cable between the power inserter and the DVR. However, I still don't recommend it and here's why: 

If any person, a contractor or cleaning person, moves the PI and reconnects it, there is a 50/50 chance they will connect it backwards, putting the POWER TO SWM line in the OUT TO IRD port. This will immediately fry your receiver -- I know someone this happened to. 

The amount of loss created by using an external 2-way splitter should be comparable to the loss from the internal crossover in the power inserter, so it's not like you're losing signal strength. 

There is no technical difference between DECA and DECA2, it's just a manufacturing change. 

On option for the HR44 install is to remove the cinema connection kit (the connection box that goes to your router) because you can use the internal connection of the HR44 to provide internet to the other receivers. Either connect the HR44 to wired ethernet or use its built-in wireless adapter. Either works great. This would free up a port on your splitter so you don't have to pass through the SWM-PI.

I would DEFINITELY not move the PI before the splitter. That would endanger the whole system if you hooked it back up wrong. 

If you feel you must pass through the SWM-PI I would connect one of your other less loved receivers rather than the new one. 

Receivers are pingable in general,although you can't do much else with them from a PC unless you have a GenieGo device.

Using a band stop filter isn't necessary, but if the run between the dish and splitter is especially long it may help improve your performance. At any rate it's a cheap purchase and not a bad idea to have one lying around.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

mdschiller said:


> The H23s can interface with the HR44 for DVR functions and to watch/pause live TV, correct?


With Whole-Home DVR service, the H23s will be able to play recordings made on the HR44 with full trickplay. The H23s do not gain the ability to pause Live TV.


----------



## mdschiller (Jun 26, 2013)

Stuart Sweet said:


> In general I advise people against using the OUT TO IRD connection from the power inserter. It does work fine in general, although it has been suggested that you use at least a 6 foot cable between the power inserter and the DVR. However, I still don't recommend it and here's why:
> 
> If any person, a contractor or cleaning person, moves the PI and reconnects it, there is a 50/50 chance they will connect it backwards, putting the POWER TO SWM line in the OUT TO IRD port. This will immediately fry your receiver -- I know someone this happened to.
> 
> ...


Stuart,
Thanks for the reply. So, if I follow, you're saying that if I attach the Ethernet port of the HR44 to my home network, it will bridge the DECA network and my home LAN? If so, I could do this:








Where I use Ethernet to attach the HR44 and one of the H23s to the network and the DECA adapter to attach my other H23 to the network (via the HR44).

Do I have that right?

If so, that would be ideal, as it would reduce the cost/complexity and get the network connection to the one H23 that is not physically near my LAN.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## mdschiller (Jun 26, 2013)

David Ortiz said:


> With Whole-Home DVR service, the H23s will be able to play recordings made on the HR44 with full trickplay. The H23s do not gain the ability to pause Live TV.


David,

Thanks. So, I guess there's no way to tell the H23 to use one of the HR44's tuners for live TV?

If not, can I start recording a show on the HR44 via the H23's guide, then immediately start watching that in-progress recording on the H23?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

You can do as you say, but you can also get another DECA for the H23 instead of being connected to the router


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You can but it'd be better to run both h23 on deca.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

David,

Thanks. So, I guess there's no way to tell the H23 to use one of the HR44's tuners for live TV?

If not, can I start recording a show on the HR44 via the H23's guide, then immediately start watching that in-progress recording on the H23?

Thanks,
Mike


THis is the work around "I start recording a show on the HR44 via the H23's guide, then immediately start watching that in-progress recording on the H23"


----------



## mdschiller (Jun 26, 2013)

inkahauts said:


> You can but it'd be better to run both h23 on deca.


Thanks, what makes putting both h23's on the deca better?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks, what makes putting both h23's on the deca better?


is not really better, but more like a more "common" install. Although installing a DECA will put all MRV traffic on the DECA network instead of going through your router, but unless you have an ancient router, it should not matter


----------



## mdschiller (Jun 26, 2013)

peds48 said:


> is not really better, but more like a more "common" install. Although installing a DECA will put all MRV traffic on the DECA network instead of going through your router, but unless you have an ancient router, it should not matter


Great. I have a beefy router, so that shouldn't be a problem.

One follow up question... I'm also wondering if I can use the DECA network to solve an additional problem I have:

My WiFi reception on my 2nd floor is poor, so I have a second wireless router there. However, I have no ethernet running to my 2nd floor, so I'm currently using Powerline Ethernet to connect it. Unfortunately, that is flakey at times. So, what I'm wondering is if I can plug a router/switch into the DECA ethernet port to better extend my LAN to my 2nd floor, as shown below?








Obviously, there's any extra traffic would consume some of the DECA network's bandwidth. But, it's only a G router, I'd be running at most 1 video stream over DECA, and I could mess with the QoS settings on the router as well.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Great. I have a beefy router, so that shouldn't be a problem.

One follow up question... I'm also wondering if I can use the DECA network to solve an additional problem I have:

My WiFi reception on my 2nd floor is poor, so I have a second wireless router there. However, I have no ethernet running to my 2nd floor, so I'm currently using Powerline Ethernet to connect it. Unfortunately, that is flakey at times. So, what I'm wondering is if I can plug a router/switch into the DECA ethernet port to better extend my LAN to my 2nd floor, as shown below?
Optimal DirecTV Setup.png

Obviously, there's any extra traffic would consume some of the DECA network's bandwidth. But, it's only a G router, I'd be running at most 1 video stream over DECA, and I could mess with the QoS settings on the router as well.

Thanks,
Mike

Even though this is possible, I never try to recommend this because is not supported by DirecTV. So if you decide to go this route, just take that into consideration


----------



## mdschiller (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the responses. I'll post more if I have any questions/issues while installing.

--Mike


----------



## mdschiller (Jun 26, 2013)

Actually, I do have one more follow-up at this point:

What powers the DECA when connected to the H23? Is it powered by the H23 via coax, by the H23 via power over ethernet, is the HR44 supplying power (since it's acting as a Cinema Connection Kit in this scenario)?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yes, the h23 by coax will power the deca connected to it. And I just like a nice clean and organized install so its all tidy and easy to find weak points if you ever do have any issues, (example, disconnect the Ethernet cable form the hr44 to eliminate the home network as the cause of any weird networking related issues) that's the number one reason to have them all on deca after keeping all the mrv traffic and yoru home network traffic segregated from each other. WIth deca, your stuff doesnt have to go to the router and back. If you don't have a deca connected it will still need a bsf at the box to stop the deca signal from hitting the h23.


----------



## mdschiller (Jun 26, 2013)

inkahauts said:


> Yes, the h23 by coax will power the deca connected to it. And I just like a nice clean and organized install so its all tidy and easy to find weak points if you ever do have any issues, (example, disconnect the Ethernet cable form the hr44 to eliminate the home network as the cause of any weird networking related issues) that's the number one reason to have them all on deca after keeping all the mrv traffic and yoru home network traffic segregated from each other. WIth deca, your stuff doesnt have to go to the router and back. If you don't have a deca connected it will still need a bsf at the box to stop the deca signal from hitting the h23.


Thanks for pointing out the need for the filter if I go with the most recently pictured setup.

--Mike


----------

